# MECA Speakerworks Event 6-19



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Who's going? I'm looking forward to coming down and listening to Big Red's ride with the MS8!!


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Speeakerworks in orange??


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Speakerworks in orange??


dats da place.

I would be there if not for a bday party my son is going to (gotta show the kids whos da paintball boss).


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there Mike


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

change of plans for me so I will be there. yeah.

Jim, roundabouts what time will you be there? thanks.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there for sure , made some major tuning changes so I am curious to see how I score.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jim, no bday party? I will be there til noon then go to a 4 yr old bday party myself, lol


----------



## frmdrkside (Jul 13, 2008)

Neel said:


> I will be there for sure , made some major tuning changes so I am curious to see how I score.


A little bird told me that the new tune is very nice!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Neel said:


> I will be there for sure , made some major tuning changes so I am curious to see how I score.


If you used my rta, I'm chargin 

I should be there fashionably late  I will pick up the McNuggets on the way Eng. lol


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, have fun...unfortunately I can't make it...next time for sure


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm bummed to have missed this.

any reeports?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

astro, you missed some great sounding cars, and a good group of people hanging out having fun loving this sport / hobby / addiction we call car audio

you also missed Jimmy (rawdawg) teaching us his new pole dancing moves


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

Good to see everybody again. Next time I should have my miniDSP processor dialed in and be able to compete.

I was in the White 05 TL with the Alpine PDX amps and the trunkful of wiring.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> astro, you missed some great sounding cars, and a good group of people hanging out having fun loving this sport / hobby / addiction we call car audio
> 
> you also missed Jimmy (rawdawg) teaching us his new pole dancing moves


Hey Jim! How's it going brother!
We couldn't make the trek this time around. How did you do? Haven't seen any results yet! 
gf


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Umm.. I'd say Big Red did OK.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

CraigE said:


> Umm.. I'd say Big Red did OK.


Oh...please elaborate!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/team-diyma/76024-whats-your-score-6.html

Start at post 136


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

My first event competing and started in modified, mids & tweets above the dash, scored a 75.5, I wish I could have stuck around but had to leave at 1:30, Hopefully I can get the midbass straightened out before the next, see ya then..........at the next


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Big Red did this to the rest of us...

YouTube - Boyfriend crushes ex's car with monster truck




BigRed said:


> you also missed Jimmy (rawdawg) teaching us his new pole dancing moves


What'd that waitress put in my Coke?


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Big Red.... congrats on breaking 90. And damn you for beating me to it . I see those new L3's and the MS8 are working out for ya... 

Can't wait til we go head to head again. 

-Scott


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Scott, its always a pleasure competing with you  looking forward to doing it soon with the Norcal crew!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed said:


> astro, you missed some great sounding cars, and a good group of people hanging out having fun loving this sport / hobby / addiction we call car audio
> 
> you also missed Jimmy (rawdawg) teaching us his new pole dancing moves


I had an opportunity to make some easy money that I couldn't pass up. But it is driving me nutz missing these occasions to hear a lot of great cars in one place.

I'll wait for the youtube video to see rawdawgs skillz.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone know why the MECA Site shows 0 (ZERO) points for some competitors at this event.
And for some that did compete, the event is not shown when you click by their name. 
I can't find that anyone received points for this 2X event..

EDIT; The points have been corrected.


----------

